# iPhone evidence gathering



## Sunnycat (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi! I’m new to all of this and I’m sorry if this gets asked a lot and is irritating. 

I’m trying to find a stealth iPhone app to install on my bf’s iPhone 6s to see texts, incoming and outgoing phone calls, fb messages, etc. Texts and phone calls are most important. I’ve googled for some but I’d like personal recommendations. I recently found at best some questionable texts and we are supposed to have an open device relationship but it has been very quiet on his phone lately and I’d like to just install something that records everything that happens that will let me check on a website later. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Webwatcher works great. However with most iphone spy apps you might need possession of his phone for 5 minutes or know his Apple Icloud Password.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Boyfriend?

Just dump him.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Sunnycat said:


> I recently found at best some questionable texts and we are supposed to have an open device relationship but it has been very quiet on his phone lately...


That's likely for one of two possible reasons - either he's started using WiFi apps like KiK or WhatsApp or FaceTime or one of those talking/chatting/texting apps that don't store a history in his call or text history, or he's bought himself a cheap burner phone and is using that, instead. But the much cheaper alternative is to use one of the many free apps to continue his monkey business.

As another poster said, if he's just your boyfriend and you don't have kids and you're not legally or financially tied to him, then you're wasting your time if your relationship has already been reduced to this.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

@Sunnycat

You are not getting any younger. 
For the love of all that's good, he's just a BF, can his butt.


----------



## Sunnycat (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey everyone!

So I understand that most everyone will look at “boyfriend” and think just dump him. Here’s some context. We have been together for 8 years. Our lives are completely tied together, financially and otherwise. We work together. He has an incurable disease that was diagnosed shortly after we started dating; before I’d even met his family. I have been the only person by his side through his illness. His mom and siblings don’t call or text or visit. Meanwhile, I got very sick a few years ago and almost died in the ER. Then he started taking care of me. Same thing. My family was MIA and he was all I had. 

We are not married. But we are more than dating.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

GusPolinski said:


> Boyfriend?
> 
> Just dump him.


Totally agree. It too much effort trying to get into his accounts like that.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sunnycat said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So I understand that most everyone will look at “boyfriend” and think just dump him. Here’s some context. We have been together for 8 years. Our lives are completely tied together, financially and otherwise. We work together. He has an incurable disease that was diagnosed shortly after we started dating; before I’d even met his family. I have been the only person by his side through his illness. His mom and siblings don’t call or text or visit. Meanwhile, I got very sick a few years ago and almost died in the ER. Then he started taking care of me. Same thing. My family was MIA and he was all I had.
> 
> We are not married. But we are more than dating.


Ohhh.

Well, in that case, tell him to hand you his unlocked phone so that you can perform data recovery in order to see what he’s been up to.

And when he tells you no, _then_ dump him.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunnycat said:


> Hi! I’m new to all of this and I’m sorry if this gets asked a lot and is irritating.
> 
> I’m trying to find a stealth iPhone app to install on my bf’s iPhone 6s to see texts, incoming and outgoing phone calls, fb messages, etc. Texts and phone calls are most important. I’ve googled for some but I’d like personal recommendations. I recently found at best some questionable texts and we are supposed to have an open device relationship but it has been very quiet on his phone lately and I’d like to just install something that records everything that happens that will let me check on a website later.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


https://www.flexispy.com/en/features-overview.htm

This one is really good but very pricey. You will know just about everything in real time. You will need access for the phone for like 30 minutes to install the software. Their customer service will walk you through it for an extra charge. 

No company yet has completely hacked most recent versions of Apple IOs as Apple massively tightened security past few years so call FlexiSpy and see if his phone falls under software that works. 

Sorry you are here going through this.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Married or not you both have a right to feel safe in the relationship. Disregard for your feeling safe is one of many forms of abuse and it's mental anguish that accumulates over time until it destroys your relationship. Can you handle it today (perhaps yes?) but can you handle it for the rest of your life?

Everyone has the right to live their best life. That's is a forward thinking mindset vs being trapped in the past. 

If he can't or won't make you feel safe, then you both need to discuss an exit plan. 

He will argue that you are unreasonable or jealous etc.

Therefore, you should both read: 'Not Just Friends' by Dr Shirley Glass. If there's any hope for him, after reading the first 15 pages he should voluntarily become very transparent (it's part of establishing and maintaining boundaries to protect the relationship).


----------



## RachaelMich (Apr 28, 2019)

or.... you could just have an open, mature discussion. Sounds like your relationship is bigger and stronger than some minor infidelity - if there is any infidelity at all.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

RachaelMich said:


> or.... you could just have an open, mature discussion. Sounds like your relationship is bigger and stronger than some *minor infidelity* - if there is any infidelity at all.


Really?
What side of the pain train are you on?
Engineer or Passenger?


----------



## dpoohclock (Apr 30, 2019)

I agree with the posters about just have a discussion. 

If he's not willing to discuss, or you have trust issues, then THAT is a big issue. 

I think people get far too caught up in this spying business, and they focus on that, instead of just focusing on what really matters.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

dpoohclock said:


> I agree with the posters about just have a discussion.
> 
> If he's not willing to discuss, or you have trust issues, then THAT is a big issue.
> 
> I think people get far too caught up in this spying business, and they focus on that, instead of just focusing on what really matters.


And I think that MOST posters in the CWI side of this site would disagree with you. 

If you think your spouse is cheating, it is almost always better to have hard evidence. That is unless you want to go straight to divorce, which many do. 

If you have a spouse that is cheating, almost 100% will lie and gas light you until you have hard proof, and even then, some just act like it is not real... 

Always better to have proof, makes the conversation more productive...


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

A program called iMazing will keep tabs on him. But I am not sure about how to get it on his phone without him knowing. And I am not sure how the settings on his phone have to be.

I do know that when my son had some doubts about his wife and an XBF, he was walked through putting that program on her phone and on his computer by a friend in IT. Every time she walked in the house her iPhone automatically synced with the iMazing program running on his computer through his home network and he was able to see all texts and phone calls she had made that day. It even showed Snapchat messages which are supposed to be deleted within seconds after she reads them.

iMazing is marketed as a file/picture/info sharing program and the surveillance part of it is not advertised...but it works if you can figure out how to set it up.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I came to TAM when I was still in the dating stage of my relationship. We're now married.

Until I was able to see the messaging between him and his socalled friend, he insisted always that they were just friends and that's that. I was able to read about what went on when they met up and it wasn't just a friends .... to the point where I told him I want to be just friends as well....... and then I can find a real boyfriend like what she has.

After that, he got moving, dumped her, offered to write an NC letter and stepped up his treatment of me as well.

If you can find evidence of his having an INappropriate relationship with someone, chances are better that you will have a productive conversation with him. If not, you may have to dump him. the sooner the better too. I chuckled at the thought of my (future) husband being left with 2 friends for whom every time he wants to see one of us, he would have to make elaborate plans...... and hope that they will be accepted. I'm sure he looked into the abyss and decided that he didn't want that again.

Let us know how things go with you.


----------

